# Columbia College Chicago 2012/13 Applicant Discussion



## zach915m (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey all!

Just wanted to post and moderate any conversation about Columbia College Chicago's graduate programs.  There is one in Creative Producing and one for Cinema Directing.  I am currently finishing my thesis there as a director and give tours a lot but realize people often can't make it for the tours etc.  So please post your questions here and I'll do my best to answer them.

Please check out our facebook page also we just got it up and it'll be a good place to check ut the program and maybe get more info.

Facebook Directing Page 
Facebook Producing Page


----------



## Moira (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Zach,

I'm applying to Columbia College for the following semester and unfortunately, I won't make it to a tour as I live in Germany. So thank you for offering support. I noticed Columbia College is really supportive with emails reminding about deadlines and field reports about later jobs. So I am interested in the curriculum and study itself: What can you say regarding the professionality of the productions you make during the semester? Are you content with the themes in class and do you have enough opportunities to make films and get constructive feedback?


----------



## zach915m (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Moira,

Sorry you can't make it to Chicago!

Anyhow...

As far as "professionality" of the productions I can certainly speak to a few aspects of it.  More or less the productions are done like indy short films, where it's up to the Director/Producer to hire the crew and carry out the set work.  The program is set up to have certain classes work together.  For example in the first year the location sound classes work with the graduate students to provide them boom operators and mixer's.  But for the most part the student hire's the key roles from amongst the other grad students or the undergrads and recent graduates.  

One thing to know is that Columbia has a pretty small graduate program, there are around 30 directors and 30 producers at a time or 12-16 per class per year.  But there are about 1000 undergraduates students studying different fields, like cinematography or production design.  Because of the large amount of students in the undergraduate core, there are a number who rise to the top and are fairly easy to pick out as people who are good to work with.  That's what's great about having the large undergraduate program.

Every set varies because of the personnel involved, but Columbia College does preach a position based set, where people have a job and they do it.  So instead of a group of 5 people doing everything, sets often have crews of around 12-20 where people have more specific roles.  

I hope that helps.

The program I'm just finishing was three years of coursework, and now it;s currently two.  More people seem to want to finish quickly instead of going through three years.

You basically make a film each semester, and have the opportunity to take independent   projects if you want to make more films. As far as themes I'm not sure exactly what you mean.  The program is very "auteur" based in that they want you to explore your personal voice.  Which I think is a good thing.  So you get to choose the themes and content that relates to you and make films based on what you and your producer decide upon.


----------



## paulinnium (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a question about the visualization project.  Does it have to be a short story within itself or can it be a scene from a longer story?


----------



## zach915m (Dec 10, 2012)

As far as I know the visualization projects needs to tell it's own story whether or not it's from a longer piece.  So even if it's from a longer piece a first time reader/viewer should be able to follow what's going on.  

I'd recommend calling/emailing the grad dept though if your confused, they're usually pretty helpful.


----------



## paulinnium (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## paulinnium (Dec 14, 2012)

Just submitted my application successfully!! YAY!


----------



## benselt (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello everyone! Thanks for starting this thread and offering your help, Zach!

I submitted my Cinema Directing application for Fall 2013 admission and am not having very much fun playing the waiting game! I have applied for a couple of other Directing MFA programs (NYU UT Texas) and have been doing some serious lurking to figure out when the first possible ease to my anxiety may arrive. It says somewhere on the Columbia College website that applicants can expect to hear a decision 6 - 8 weeks after the deadline, which was December 14. Can I expect to hear something as soon as this week? Do you remember around what time you heard back regarding your acceptance? Also, is there a second round or required interview before final acceptances? Sorry to be a nuisance, I absolutely love what I have heard about Columbia College's program and hope my dreams are fulfilled or crushed before I lose my sanity.


----------



## Moira (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I hope I don't crush any hopes if I say I have gotten an acceptance letter for Columbia College, coming along with a Follett Graduate Merit Award! I am still waiting for hearing back from the other schools I applied to, but this is so awesome! Zach, do you know more about this award? I was very surprised to just get accepted without any interview. Is that common?

Best,

Moira


----------



## benselt (Feb 11, 2013)

@Moira Congratulations!! Did you get a letter or an email? Haven't heard anything but I'm currently on vacation so hoping to return to some snail mail! But seriously, congrats!


----------



## zach915m (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Moira congrats on getting in!  I'll PM you about the award.


----------



## Moira (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

as I am an international applicant, I got an email with a copy of the letter, but from the official adress. I haven't yet received a letter, but that can take a few weeks  Just wanted to state that decisions are made...


----------



## benselt (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been accepted! With a Lumiere scholarship! Thankfully there are still people at the house I am living at in Maryland and I made them open the letter for me. What great news! 

I was also accepted to American University today so I am in a daze and not ready to seriously start the decision making process just yet...but maybe I will see you in the fall Moira  I will definitely be attending admitted students day to check everything out.


----------



## derly (Feb 17, 2013)

Uh oh... I havent gotten anything in the mail :/ 

I got in last year but I couldnt go.. I was confident my chances were just as good this time around now Im really nervous.


----------



## paulinnium (Mar 9, 2013)

I got accepted in the Cinema/Directing program with the Follett GMA! 

I am still waiting to hear from other programs as well, but gosh, this is such an honor!


----------



## Moira (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulation paulinnium and welcome to the club! Will you be at Admitted Students Day in March?


----------

